

The Company Securing Your Internet Has Close Ties to Russian Spies - r721
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-19/cybersecurity-kaspersky-has-close-ties-to-russian-spies

======
r721
Kaspersky's response for greater justice:
[http://eugene.kaspersky.com/2015/03/20/a-practical-guide-
to-...](http://eugene.kaspersky.com/2015/03/20/a-practical-guide-to-making-up-
a-sensation/)

